# Planetopia - Wissensmagazin SAT 1 sucht



## Annette Bieber (22 April 2004)

für einen Beitrag, Menschen, die schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Aktivierung der Funktion Bluetooth gemacht haben. Und zwar in der Hinsicht, daß sich ihr Handy "selbständig"  machte und eine kostenpflichtige Nummer (0190 z.B. ) anrief???

Bitte melden bei:
Annette Bieber 
Redaktion Planetopia
News and Pictures
Otto-Schott-Straße 9
55127 Mainz
Tel: 06131-6002637
Fax: 06131-6002630
Email: [email protected]

_Kontaktadresse verifiziert. cu, Sascha_


----------

